# Atenuador de luz (dimmer con Triac, UJT, bombillo 12v)



## TitaniaYT (Dic 2, 2009)

Buenas tardes muchachos, vengo aquí como una humilde principiante a publicar un circuito pedido por mi profesor de electronica. 
Circuito que luego de quemar uno que otro potenciómetro, resistencias y un UJT por fin logró funcionar.

Hablo de un atenuador de luz o "dimmer" para un bombillo incandescente de 12v, algo simple para unos pero para muchos novatos hasta insufrible.

El mismo está hecho con las siguientes piezas:
- (1) Triac: 2N6071 (cualquiera de 2Amp le sirve)
- (1) UJT: 2N2646
- (1) Potenciometro: 10K
- (1) Resistencia: 1K
- (1) Resistencia: 100
- (1) Resistencia: 20
- (1) Bombillo incandescente: 12v
- (1) Condensador o capacitor: 220 nF
- (1) Fuente DC: 20v
- (1) Fuente AC: 110v
- (1) Transformador: 12v

Espero les sea útil!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

Todo aporte es bueno.

*!! Bienvenida al Foro ¡¡*


----------



## oskrttg (Ago 15, 2010)

hola!! justo andaba buscando este atenuador con triac y UJT, excelente aporte!! podrías decirme qué simulador utilizaste? porque por los gráficos se parece mucho al LiveWire.


----------



## TitaniaYT (Ago 15, 2010)

oskrttg dijo:


> hola!! justo andaba buscando este atenuador con triac y UJT, excelente aporte!! podrías decirme qué simulador utilizaste? porque por los gráficos se parece mucho al LiveWire.


Use justamente el LiveWire, he usado otros, pero no hay nada mejor que lo simple para éste tipo de trabajos. Éxito en tu proyecto!


----------



## juliet (Ago 20, 2010)

Como hago si necesito que en lugar de estar comandado por un potenciometro lo haga mediante la luz del ambiente?? (La idea es hacerlo con un fototransistor, a menos que alguien me explique porque seria mejor con una ldr)

Otra cosa que no me queda muy clara, es el funcionamiento del triac, porque si bien entiendo que es una forma de administrar potencia de manera gradual, también veo que en algunos encendidos crepusculares se lo usa como prende o apaga nomas.

saludos, espero respuestas!


----------



## xtreme5000 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola, está muy interesante el circuito... Pero si lo pruebo en casa o lo implemento en alguna de las habitaciones, ¿no habría problemas con los armónicos generados por la rectificación de la onda?


----------



## mtskbza (Jul 13, 2011)

Pwm es la solucion!


----------



## Geralankenau (May 17, 2012)

Qué función tiene el UJT en este circuito?, ya que yo hice un dimmer, sin el UJT para una bombilla de 100W normal


----------

